# Where to buy Seat Leon Cupra R lip?



## 98LowRanger (Mar 9, 2008)

As the title says, looking for a Seat Leon Cupra R lip in good shape. Anyone know the cheapest place stateside selling them??


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Seat Leon Cupra R lip? (98LowRanger)*

oemplus.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy Seat Leon Cupra R lip? (SchickQuattroB5)*

http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...id=64


----------

